

How do you keep up with security notices? - blooberr

Earlier this year Ruby had a few security notices. If I wasn&#x27;t reading HN, I wouldn&#x27;t have known to check. What does everyone use to alert them about these important events?
======
supamice
Use an information service of computer emergency response teams (CERT). They
usually provide subscription lists.

US-CERT can be found here:
[https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDHSUSCERT/subscrib...](https://public.govdelivery.com/accounts/USDHSUSCERT/subscriber/new)

